# Sears Tractor Shredder Bagger.......what is this?!



## mytidawg (May 19, 2011)

G'Daye 

so wife wants me to start cleaning up around the property :friends: .........

I guess I'll really never use this.......wanted to ask y'all

WHAT IS THIS THING??...see pics 

from my research online it looks like I'm missing the big chute that you throw in weeds to be mulched up??

anyway I'm in the greater "Bay Area"...can anyone on here use this? I'm selling it for what everyone here would think is fair $$ in the condition it is in.....

So I guess my questions are: 

what is it and what should I ask for it to be fair $$....and anyone here live close to me...?? I'm always looking for a good mechanic too for all the stuff I end up screwing up :captain:

Vince
San Jose California


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a front- mounted shredder/chipper,with the mule drive.
Kinda scarce item.


----------

